# Bioshock



## JJRamone2 (Aug 18, 2007)

Man I cant wait for this game, only 3 more days until it comes out, for now here is some stuff to get you hyped.

Bioshock Acheivments  (WARNING: SOME SPOILERS)

Gamespot Bioshock Page

Discuss.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks awesome... maybe I should start saving my money for a 360...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 19, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Looks awesome... maybe I should start saving my money for a 360...


 It's 10 bucks less for PC.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 19, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 which doesn't really equal out after the hundreds of dollars you would need to upgrade our PC enough to play it at it's full capacity.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 19, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah... too bad my computer sucks....


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 21, 2007)

Got it at dinner today, its amazing, anyone else here with a 360 pick it up?


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I want to get it sometime soon, my PC can handle it     

I played the demo and my god, I will enjoy it.  I might pick it up later today.....


----------



## Pichubro (Aug 22, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Well I want to get it sometime soon, my PC can handle it
> 
> I played the demo and my god, I will enjoy it.  I might pick it up later today.....


 Mine can't     
:'(				 .


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 22, 2007)

I watched my friend play yesterday for about 4 hours at a sleep-over... Some parts she just paused the game, set the controller down, and walked away...

We had trouble sleeping that night. D:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I watched my friend play yesterday for about 4 hours at a sleep-over... Some parts she just paused the game, set the controller down, and walked away...
> 
> We had trouble sleeping that night. D:


 What? Its not scary D:


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 22, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <.<

We played with all the lights off.... not to mention her dad was trying to scare us.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I played in my basement at 12:00 where there can't be any lights and I wasn't scared D: ahh well.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 22, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's still fun.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 22, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya, I don't think it's that scary since you know it's fake and all.  Well if it was real, then there would obviously be some problems sleeping. D:  But ya... people just look at those things different.  I remember the first movie I was scared of was E.T.  He was going to pop up at the foot of my bed and try to eat me! =O


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does E.T. protect scary little girls and carry a gigantic drill in one hand? I don't think so.

Me and my friend always randomly make up those 'what if a large angry group of splicers appeared out of the closet door when the lights were turned off?' things.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 22, 2007)

You can't say Bioshock isn't a little scary.  Heck any games like it make me worry about what is around the corner (in the game at least    			 )

Plus those little kids are creepy...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> You can't say Bioshock isn't a little scary.  Heck any games like it make me worry about what is around the corner (in the game at least    			 )
> 
> Plus those little kids are creepy...


 They're not scary after you save them D:


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 22, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True...

Also, you can't help but feel sorry after killing the Big Daddy...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I watched E.T. a long time ago


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hehehehe I just got the game, it is really getting some good reviews with a press average of 9.8 at ign.....  Now to play it


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 22, 2007)

I wonder how MP3 will do in comparison... I mean as far as the ratings go.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I wonder how MP3 will do in comparison... I mean as far as the ratings go.


 It'll be REALLY hard to beat Bioshock... that game is just perfect.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, I somehow doubt it will do better, I'd expect maybe around the same, though.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not really.... not perfect at least.  Someone gave it a 5 out of 10 actually.  Well it was a PlayStation fanboy... but I'd think there would be something that made them rate it so low.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 22, 2007)

I honestly think Metroid Prime 3 will do roughly the same in the media.  IGN will definitely be one of the gaming sites that's gonna give it a really high rating.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I read that review, it was BS.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 22, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I honestly think Metroid Prime 3 will do roughly the same in the media.  IGN will definitely be one of the gaming sites that's gonna give it a really high rating.


 Ign gave it a 9.7 but I was looking at the press average which is actually over igns rating  


the readers was still over 9 too


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 23, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 QFT I mean... just read it D=



> After many months of anticipation I finally got my copy of Bioshock and played through it over the past few days. There are many things to like about Bioshock such as the graphics (not animation), parts of the story and the water effects. That


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 23, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 23, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pichubro (Aug 23, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 24, 2007)

Bah it is a great game, nothing quite like using psychic powers to trhrow random objects at people     

and for a game whose original concept was Nazis on an island.... :r


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Almost done the game, last level, and wow, the good ending is epic, I'm gonna restart on hard and harvest all of the Little Sisters after this.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Beat it today, and rescued every little sister. Amazing story, amazing game.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2007)

I am on the second to last well bath sphere spot, I love the game though.

Say JJ, in one of the levels (forget which one think it was the one with the artsy guy) it showed that I got all the little sisters and I couldn't find any around with the big Daddys but when I went to leave it said I didn't get them all although it shows different on the menu... did I miss one or was this just a glitch?  If you didn't run into it then Iono...


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2007)

Beat it     

got the good ending, and went ahead to see the evil one, I think the good one fits in more though.   :lol: 

Absolutely loved the game.


----------

